# Front bumper completely gone on a LYFT car, and still picking up people



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Some yuppie up the mountain, at an airbnb wanted a Lyft; couldn't get one soon enough, so he ordered a taxi. I got his number from dispatch, and up there I went. His wrecked Lyft arrived a minute before me and I was shocked that Lyft allows cars in that shape to still operate.

What is the LYFT STANDARD on automobile conditions before DEACTIVATION?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I think they don't care. That's the impression I get.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Some yuppie up the mountain, at an airbnb wanted a Lyft; couldn't get one soon enough, so he ordered a taxi. I got his number from dispatch, and up there I went. His wrecked Lyft arrived a minute before me and I was shocked that Lyft allows cars in that shape to still operate.
> 
> What is the LYFT STANDARD on automobile conditions before DEACTIVATION?


Vehicles are only inspected once a year. He's good until the next inspection or until a rider reports him.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Some yuppie up the mountain, at an airbnb wanted a Lyft; couldn't get one soon enough, so he ordered a taxi. I got his number from dispatch, and up there I went. His wrecked Lyft arrived a minute before me and I was shocked that Lyft allows cars in that shape to still operate.
> 
> What is the LYFT STANDARD on automobile conditions before DEACTIVATION?


This type of vehicle is not supposed to be operating insofar as ridesharing PERIOD.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Some yuppie up the mountain, at an airbnb wanted a Lyft; couldn't get one soon enough, so he ordered a taxi. I got his number from dispatch, and up there I went. His wrecked Lyft arrived a minute before me and I was shocked that Lyft allows cars in that shape to still operate.
> 
> What is the LYFT STANDARD on automobile conditions before DEACTIVATION?


1 safety inspection or complaint about vehicle condition..


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

IR12 said:


> This type of vehicle is not supposed to be operating insofar as ridesharing PERIOD.


The key word in your comment "supposed," Lyft doesn't give a crappola.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Don't know where I read it, and it may be local livery regulation, but uber / lyft say "no visible damage" other than normal wear and tear. If you take a picture of them operating and send it to the app company, they will deactivate the driver untill they send in new pictures of the car or bring the car to greenlight hub for physical inspection. The city regulations in Kansas City say taxis/limos can not have any visible damage, no cracked bumper covers, banged in doors, broken side mirrors, crumpled fenders and broken grills. When uber/lyft first started here in KC, there was a group of drivers that would take pictures of other ubers staging at the airport and report them to uber if they were driving damaged cars. Now uber/lyft and lots of pax don't care. They just want the cheapest ride.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

My area has no inspections for U/L, or at least since I started. 

I saw a Lyft driver with the driver side mirror broke and hanging down. I was wondering how no pax reported his vehicle since that’s a safety issue


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

2013, never inspected. Lots of junk out there!


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Invisible said:


> My area has no inspections for U/L, or at least since I started.
> 
> I saw a Lyft driver with the driver side mirror broke and hanging down. I was wondering how no pax reported his vehicle since that's a safety issue


Yep, in out market, no inspection, etc.

They won't let me drive my '03, Ford Explorer XLT w/ 95K miles on it, in nice condition,
But they will let me drive my '08 Honda Pilot w/ 166K miles on it. Go figure.
Once it hits a certain year, even with very low miles on it- oh, too bad, so sad.

That kinda sucks


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The Texan said:


> Yep, in out market, no inspection, etc.
> 
> They won't let me drive my '03, Ford Explorer XLT w/ 95K miles on it, in nice condition,
> But they will let me drive my '08 Honda Pilot w/ 166K miles on it. Go figure.
> ...


It's too bad and odd how they determine the years allowed since it's different in each market or state. I guess your Ford must've aged out at the end of Dec.

But your Honda is much more reliable, even with the higher miles. Maybe that's good for the Ford. People I know with Honda's make it to 300,000 miles with no major issues. Mine would've lasted a long time had it not been murdered (by a reckless driver, not me).

You know Ford means fix or repair daily or found on road dead. ?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

For the rates we are paid as drivers I can understand why the driver is driving without a bumper. People paying for cheap rides deserve cheap beat up cars.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Then that damage just happened in the past day or two. The driver is probably already done.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

What do you mean I've been driving this for years its a beast


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Uber1111uber said:


> What do you mean I've been driving this for years its a beast


Ha ha, very funny!


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Vehicles are only inspected once a year. He's good until the next inspection or until a rider reports him.


Bingo. We know they are not supposed to be taking pings with a vehicle in that condition, but people tend to not have any integrity these days either.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

It's more aerodynamic.... What's the problem


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Welcome to the world of driving for $0.81/mile $0.60/mile


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Front plastic bumper cover gone or front aluminum bumper bar gone?

One is a cometic issue and the other is a structural issue.


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

If a rideshare driver with a dangerous car cuts me off I take a picture and send it to uber. There are way too many taxi cab a hole drivers that shouldn't be driving and mean


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

Lyft don't need no stinkin bumpers.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You can be a dick and report that driver. He'll be off the road before the day ends. Good for you Dick Tracy. ?


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Stop being a drama queen, its just a front bumper - it absolutely makes no difference how the car drives.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Some yuppie up the mountain, at an airbnb wanted a Lyft; couldn't get one soon enough, so he ordered a taxi. I got his number from dispatch, and up there I went. His wrecked Lyft arrived a minute before me and I was shocked that Lyft allows cars in that shape to still operate.
> 
> What is the LYFT STANDARD on automobile conditions before DEACTIVATION?


None on Florida, we don't even have to get our cars inspected


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Uber1111uber said:


> What do you mean I've been driving this for years its a beast


This has a lot of benefits.

First you won't have the pesky bike riders crashing into your doors when the passenger opens them while the bike rider is passing your vehicle at a high rate of speed.

Second you won't have to worry about those pesky passengers slamming your doors.

Third, you should be able to load and unload passengers a whole lot quicker.

Fourth, it's easier to get rid of problem passengers. Just accelerate and turn the corner at a high rate of speed in the direction you want to dispose of the passenger. You will no longer need an eject button.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Some yuppie up the mountain, at an airbnb wanted a Lyft; couldn't get one soon enough, so he ordered a taxi. I got his number from dispatch, and up there I went. His wrecked Lyft arrived a minute before me and I was shocked that Lyft allows cars in that shape to still operate.
> 
> What is the LYFT STANDARD on automobile conditions before DEACTIVATION?


it's not about being classy at Lyft. Ever read one of their classic "Lyft Support" emails? Reads like a 3rd grader responded. Tells you they won't match you again with that pax - the pax you reported was a minor with an illegal Lyft account! See, it's stuff like this that demonstrates time and again that it doesn't take brains to make money, it just takes money to make money.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Then that damage just happened in the past day or two. The driver is probably already done.


"I do not think you can name many great inventions made by married men" - Nicola Tesla "

lol


----------

